# Facebook Users Out There???



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Doesn't look like the link to your profile works.


----------



## Jace (Feb 20, 2008)

I hate facebook games, sorry.


----------



## tom91970 (Dec 31, 2007)

I have Facebook and Myspace; hate the games and will ignore all invites for such.


----------

